
Show HN: Free 3D Printed Things Every Month - kwebber
http://prelaunch.3dbox.club/
======
travisj25
This is going to be super fun!! I have a bunch of friends who will geek out
over it too.

------
kdy618
Thanks for posting this, Im excited to see what I get. Going to share with my
friends.

